# Kernel 2.6.32-r7 Tastendrücke ignoriert o. endlos wiederholt

## kosmonaut pirx

hallo,

seit zwei Wochen verhält sich meine Usb-Tastatur sehr, sehr seltsam. Einzelne Tastendrücke, zumeist nach einer gewissen Zeit nach dem letzten Tastendruck, werden ignoriert. Andersherum werden einzelne Tastendrücke gelegentlich solange wiederholt, bis eine andere Taste gedrückt wird.

Bislang nahm ich an, dass meine Tastatur einer Reinigung bedarf  :Wink:  Daran lag es aber definitiv nicht. Spassenshalber habe ich dann den Fallback-Kernel 

2.6.31-gentoo-r6 wieder beim Booten verwendet, und die Tastatur funktioniert bestens, wie man sieht.

Tastatur: Dell RT7D50, via Usb am laptop 

Kernel: gleiche .config bei Kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 und 2.6.32-gentoo-r7: input device evdev

kein ~x86

ein einmal in den 32er kernel einkompilertes evbug zur fehlersuche bringt folgendes, wenn eine Taste endlos wiederholt wird:

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 458789

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 1, Code: 9, Value: 1

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 1, Code: 9, Value: 2

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 1

Jun  3 13:33:37 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 1, Code: 9, Value: 2

die letzten beiden zeilen wiederholen sich dann bis zum nächstem Tastendruck:

Jun  3 13:33:38 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 1, Code: 9, Value: 2

Jun  3 13:33:38 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 1

Jun  3 13:33:38 marvin kernel: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input5, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 458789

das problem tritt sowohl unter X als auch in der konsole auf.

kommt das jemandem unter umständen bekannt vor? ich kann schlecht glauben, dass ein kernel-problem bei mir allein auftritt. aber die suche bei google als auch bugzilla.kernel.org hat mich bisher nicht weiter gebracht.

danke im voraus

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi kosmonaut pirx,

also da die Treiber nicht direkt vom Kernel abhängig sind, denke ich eher es handelt sich um ein schwankendes Problem und es war eher Zufall das es nach dem Kernel Wechsel nicht mehr aufgetreten ist. Versuch es doch nochmal zu Rekonstruieren und oder es mit einem anderen Linux z.B. einer Ubuntu Live-CD der auch diesen Kernel verwendet, nachzustellen.

Und schau mal ob im Xorg.?.log vielleicht etwas auffälliges steht..

Ich würde eher auf einen Hardware-Defekt Tippen, der vielleicht auch von der Temperatur und oder Luftfeuchtigkeit oder so was abhängt... oder es ist doch was mit dem USB-Kram... hast du zufällig einen USB->PS2 Adapter? Kannst ja mal Probieren das "live" umzustecken.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich würde hier doch eher ein Bug bei den (kernel internen) Dell Treibern vermuten, da gibt es bei einigen Dell-Keyboard Modellen in letzter Zeit scheinbar ja öfter mal "Ungereimtheiten"

Schau zb mal in einer Suchmaschine mit den Suchbegriffen "Dell RT7D50 kernel 2.6.32" , da findet sich so einiges...

BTW:

siehe zb auch hier da gibt es scheinbar auch noch keine Lösung seitens Dell

Probiere es doch ansonsten noch mal mit einem 33er oder besser den aktuellen 34er Kernel

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

mir ist jetzt schon klar, dass mein Beitrag zur Problemlösung so überhaupt nichts beiträgt, aber ich habe vor zwei, drei Monaten das gleiche Problem unter einem Archlinux-Kernel festgestellt. Ich habe ein Lenovo Thinkpad T500 und in seltenen Fällen hat sich eine gedrückte Taste solange verdoppelt, bis ich eine andere Taste gedrückt habe.

Unter Gentoo bin ich auf der gleichen Maschine aus anderen Gründen bei 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 hängen geblieben, dort habe ich das Problem nicht. Ich würds gerne mit einem neueren Kernel testen, aber der freezed, noch bevor es zum eigentlichen Problem kommt.  :Smile: 

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> mir ist jetzt schon klar, dass mein Beitrag zur Problemlösung so überhaupt nichts beiträgt

 Bei mir genauso. Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur anbringen, dass mir das ganze sehr bekannt vorkommt. Bei mir läuft der Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 auf einem IBM Thinkpad x40. Das ganze kam bei mir nicht so oft vor, dass ich das weiter verfolgt habe, aber es kam dennoch in etwa so vor, wie hier beschrieben. Ich hatte bisher eigentlich den Eindruck, dass das ganze immer dann passierte, wenn die Kiste grad sehr beschäftigt war, emerge update etc. Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein. Naja, soviel dazu..

----------

## kosmonaut pirx

hallo,

zuerst danke für die antworten.

an einen hardware-defekt mag ich nicht so recht glauben, schliesslich funktioniert die tastatur im 31er kernel ohne probleme. einen usb-ps2-adapter habe ich nicht angeschlossen.

bei gelegenheit schnappe ich mir mal eine passende knoppix und probiere sie aus. muss ich aber erst organisieren und brennen, hm.

im xorg-Log stand nichts besonderes, iirc. aber ich schaue noch einmal nach.

das eine tastatur so probleme macht, ist mir neu. aber soweit ich jetzt da den einblick gewonnen habe, handelt es sich bei den bisher bekannten problemem um komplette crashes. und so etwas habe ich nicht beobachtet.

ich tippe heute eher auf den usb-treiber. mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass die ebenfalls an usb angeschlossene maus (logitech cordless mouse man optical) auch ab und an klicks nicht akzeptiert und ignoriert hat. so etwas fällt meist ja gar nicht weiter auf, da ich hier schon recht nervös am 'trigger' bin und dann eben nochmal klicke und mir nichts dabei denke. dem gehe ich noch einmal nach.

wenn ich mehr weiß, frage ich hier wieder  :Wink:  oder ich werde vom nächstem kernel überholt und der läuft wieder

danke nochmals

----------

## Josef.95

 *kosmonaut pirx wrote:*   

>  [....]
> 
> ich tippe heute eher auf den usb-treiber. mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass die ebenfalls an usb angeschlossene maus (logitech cordless mouse man optical) auch ab und an klicks nicht akzeptiert und ignoriert hat. so etwas fällt meist ja gar nicht weiter auf, da ich hier schon recht nervös am 'trigger' bin und dann eben nochmal klicke und mir nichts dabei denke. dem gehe ich noch einmal nach.

  Hm.., das die Maus auch ab und an Aussetzer hat ist nicht ok und sollte nicht vorkommen.

Gehe doch noch mal gewissenhaft den Gentoo Linux USB Guide durch.

Ein versuch wäre auch noch mal die Input Drivers neu zu bauen 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/xf86-input)
```

----------

